
When Math Gets Impossibly Hard - vo2maxer
https://www.quantamagazine.org/when-math-gets-impossibly-hard-20200914/
======
ColinWright
Dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24479530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24479530)

